# Just got my MAC delivery!



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 19, 2008)

I ordered my Electro flash and sonic chic, plus others, about a week ago and just got it in yesterday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 SOOO excited! 

I got all the MES, three of the sonic chic blushes (I totally want more) and one MSF. Also, got four e/s a lippie, concealer and a piggie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here are the pics:

the whole collection!





MSF in Medium Dark





Blushes: Gleeful, Nuance and Warm Soul





MES in Polar Opposite, Fresh Green Mix and Sea & Sky





MES in Play on Plums, Odd Couple and Hot Contrast





MES in Two to Glow, Love Connection and Pink Split





Piggie in Mutiny (I already love this!)





e/s in Magnetic Fields, Meet the Fleet, Parrot and Idol Eyes (YAY I couldn't wait for my parrot to come in!)





sorry about the quality of the last picture, my camera just fell apart and didnt want to color balance or focus. None of the pictures of my l/s in snob came out. But it was just a backup of snob, so not that cool, and everyone knows what studio stick concealer looks like. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now, I have to run off and try to get the camera fixed...I'm praying for my lens right now.


----------



## XxArtisticOnexX (Jul 19, 2008)

WHOA! ! love your HAUL! PP


----------



## xquizite (Jul 19, 2008)

nice!


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 19, 2008)

nice haul!


----------



## damsel (Jul 19, 2008)

great haul!


----------



## nunu (Jul 19, 2008)

amazing haul!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 19, 2008)

great haul!


----------



## bell21 (Jul 19, 2008)

awesome haul, have fun with it!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 19, 2008)

WOW! Awesome stuff!


----------



## vcanady (Jul 21, 2008)

nice haul!


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Jul 21, 2008)

wow .. great haul!! mannn. im so jealous lOl


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 21, 2008)

amazing haulage


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jul 21, 2008)

amazing haul!!!
enjoy


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jul 21, 2008)

sorry but my reply posted twice!!


----------



## ali_92 (Jul 22, 2008)

Great haul!


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jul 22, 2008)

Great stuff? WHERE did u find parrot?


----------



## lovingtarepanda (Jul 23, 2008)

Love Your Haul!!!


----------



## melliquor (Jul 23, 2008)

Wow... great haul.  Enjoy your new stuff.


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 24, 2008)

major haul! Enjoy=)


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tinkee-Belle* 

 
_Great stuff? WHERE did u find parrot?_

 
I got it from the online MAC store. They seem to have it still. I couldn't find it in any store, and when I checked back in June, it wasn't on the website, but it was back a few weeks ago! I was tempted to get two, but ended up with only one!


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Jul 24, 2008)

sweet haul! I love the mutiny Pigment. Enjoy:]


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 24, 2008)

super duper haul!!!


----------



## iliang25 (Jul 24, 2008)

totally envious here!!!! I only got 2 mineralized e/s and 4 blushes..wish I could afford more!!!


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iliang25* 

 
_totally envious here!!!! I only got 2 mineralized e/s and 4 blushes..wish I could afford more!!!_

 
I actually understand! The only things that I bought personally out of this were the lipstick and concealer, and two of the shadows (magnetic fields and idol eyes) I have a WONDEFUL fiancé who got this as a "surprise" gift for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So, now that I want the other blushes that he didn't buy for me, I'm totally broke and wish I had money! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, I suppose I'm lucky for what he got me. Still realllllllllly excited about the blushes!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Which of the blushes did you get?


----------



## missmaymay (Aug 9, 2008)

your haul is totally awesome! mutiny pigment is one of my favorites !<3 enjoy


----------



## fjc62701 (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow, you got some awesome goodies there. Have fun.


----------



## Pinkcaviar (Aug 9, 2008)

Gorgeous! I love the MES and pigment!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Aug 10, 2008)

Amazing haul!!


----------



## chickied99 (Aug 10, 2008)

Fantastic haul


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 16, 2008)

WOW! 
enjoy your haul


----------

